# My first non mac haul!! kind of..



## xxManBeaterxx (May 17, 2010)

I haven't hauled since last years Hello Kitty collection






Benefit Legally bronze kit
Two Faced Bronzed and Beautiful
Tow Faced Walk of Shame
Shu Uemura 24k eyelash curler
Givenchy Fleur De Frangipanier - Its soo gorgeous!!!!
Rosebud Salve
Smashbox Bright Eyed





MAC Haul thanks to LC for the CP!!
Face & Body C3
Studio Tint Medium
Blacktrack fluidline
Studio finish concealer nc25
Garb Blush
Blot powder
Blanc Type
Mulch
Retrospeck - It went missing since the first day i got it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



191 brush
228
214
130





Some stuff i picked up at the MAC duty free store 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  The duty free store in waikiki has almost everything from a lot of the past collections going 2 years back...
Instant chic
By candlelight
Notoriety quad
2 272 brush
Penultimate eyeliner
Straw Harvest
2 Showstopper
Chammomile
Buckwheat
Hey!
Prepped for Glamour
Tissueweight
Crest The Wave
Off The Page


----------



## MAC-Addict03 (May 17, 2010)

Awesome haul, you got lots of goodies! Enjoy!


----------



## xbuttonsx (May 17, 2010)

Share?


----------



## n_c (May 17, 2010)

Great haul!!!


----------



## nunu (May 17, 2010)

Amazing haul!!


----------



## keeks87 (May 17, 2010)

what a fantastic haul!


----------



## DILLIGAF (May 17, 2010)

Haultastic!!! Enjoy!


----------



## phatkat (May 18, 2010)

great haul.. tons of goodies to enjoy


----------



## purrtykitty (May 18, 2010)

Fantastic haul...enjoy!


----------



## vintageroses (May 18, 2010)

ooooooohs really like it!


----------



## dmcgeo (May 18, 2010)

Drooling. Fantastic haul!


----------



## gemmel06 (May 18, 2010)

nice haul hope you enjoy


----------



## Senoj (May 19, 2010)

Nice haul!


----------



## Ellen1 (May 21, 2010)

I can't believe all those items! Fantastic!


----------



## durellsgrl (May 24, 2010)

very nice!


----------



## Singmeanything (May 27, 2010)

Amazing! I am sooo jealous!


----------



## peachsuns (May 27, 2010)

So nice!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I wish I could visit the DFS in Waikiki. Enjoy!


----------



## hawaii02 (May 28, 2010)

Love it!


----------



## liibyz (May 28, 2010)

Great Haul!


----------

